# FS/FT Brand New Fluval G6



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys i recently got a Fluval G6 as a gift and have decided i wont be going with this filter and so im putting it up for sale or trade. Im asking 440 firm as it is over 600 in stores after taxes. It is brand new never used. Let me know thanks.

Fluval G external filter review | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

TTT BUMP great deal guys


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Price lowered to $475


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump guys cant believe no one wants this crazy filter. Takin offers.


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump to top


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump price lowered to 400. In stores they sell for 600 plus with taxes


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

BUMP cant believe no one wants this filter. Its Brand new in the box still. Everything included


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump for a great filter at a greater price. Still available let me kno, my # is 604 715 0684. thanks


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Price lowered to $400 now.


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant believe no one want this. BUMP


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump Still have it


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Still have it. Bump it up for a very solid filter


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i've got lots of WANT, but light on the ABILITY,lol


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump Still available guys


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Reduced to $300.


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

Still available?


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

Is this still available?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

ITS said:


> Is this still available?


Sorry bro this thing was sold to me last week.


----------

